# Awakened by a Sleeping Dragon...



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 8, 2012)

"The Dragon" woke up my wife at 2:something this morning. My wife--who was in a lot of pain--woke me up. We were out of the house by 2:45, miraculously discovered most of the lights were green and stayed green as a barely-legally sped through, and I parked in a handicap space at the hospital around 3:00. I grabbed a vacant wheelchair near the entrance, wheeled my wife to registration, moved my SUV, and ran back in in time to follow the nurse to the room. Calls were made to wake up our doctor, and "The Dragon" was born at 3:58 EST. She's 8 lbs., 10 oz., making her almost two pounds bigger than her sisters at that age.



(For those who don't know, this is the Year of the Dragon, and my daughters are all half-Chinese, so we actually keep track of that Chinese Zodiac stuff--just for fun.)


----------



## Ankari (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations Sidekick!


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 8, 2012)

Super duper congrats, my friend!  The Dragon is finally here!


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 8, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!  It's wonderful to hear that everything went smoothly.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! That's awesome news!  Do we get to know her name?


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 8, 2012)

Super congratulations. A new baby is always a welcome addition to any family.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! May your nights be not sleepless. (Ha ha yeah right.)


----------



## Reaver (Sep 8, 2012)

*At last, The Dragon has arrived!!*

:wavespin:*Congratulations buddy!*:wavespin:











*NOW THAT THE LITTLE DRAGON IS AMONG US,
**THE WORLD IS A MUCH BRIGHTER PLACE ! !

*​


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your new child!


----------



## Endymion (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Are you going to show us some pictures?


----------



## a dreamy walker (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Sidekick.


----------



## Chime85 (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats 

x


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello John, I send hugs, congratulations and my best wishes for you, your wife, the dragon and your entire family =)


----------



## Stuart John Evison (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish there was a 'nice one' type 'like' icon to click on.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 8, 2012)

You do realize sleep deprivation has some really nasty long term effects, I hope?

(Down through the years, I've known a number of people with 'new additions' to the family, and when I ask them what they want, the near universal response is 'sleep'.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 8, 2012)

@everyone,

Thank you for your kind words!




Ireth said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome news!  Do we get to know her name?


Hannah.

She's named after one of her Irish her great, great, great, great grandmothers. Her sisters, Amelia and Sabina, are also named after ancestors from my family tree, each from a different generation on the Italian/Irish side. The Chinese don't do that, but all three "middle names" are Chinese names that follow a Chinese naming tradition: one character is shared by each sister.




Endymion said:


> Congratulations! Are you going to show us some pictures?


Yes.

But... I had to rush Amelia the Flower Girl to a wedding rehearsal, so I left the camera at the hospital with my wife. I'll post something on this thread tomorrow or Monday.




ThinkerX said:


> (Down through the years, I've known a number of people with 'new additions' to the family, and when I ask them what they want, the near universal response is 'sleep'.)


@Ben & X,

After the wedding rehearsal, Amelia said, "now to get back to my nap." Even the big sisters learned very quickly that baby = loss of sleep.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's Hannah - age: 1 hour old


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 10, 2012)

That's great, Legendary Sidekick. Congratulations!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow... I had so many people to thank that I ran out of Thanks bullets! I didn't know that could happen. I'll have to Thanks-button the rest of you 24 hours from now... and maybe post more pics while I'm at it.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 11, 2012)

She is so cute! Beautiful child.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!

So happy for you and your wife. She is so beautiful. I'm resisting asking questions about the birth since I'm in my OB rotation this semester.  May her life be blessed always.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 11, 2012)

What do you mean you're in your OB rotation? Are you in med school?

In any case, feel free to ask if you have questions.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Sep 11, 2012)

Nursing school. 245 days til graduation with my BSN. Woo-hoo.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 13, 2012)

You have a dragon this time, just wondering what is her sister?


----------

